# BEST FLAMES YOU EVER SAW FROM MY PATCH!!!!



## Kevin

JR and I were shooting the text earlier and I told him I think I finally got Hannah running well and couldn't wait to go drop some trees before these rains set in again tomorrow. So I loaded up the truck and and turned the key and eh-eh-eh-eh...eh......eh..........clatter clatter clatter. Dead batteries. So I throw the charger on it and no sweat I will take the farm van as we call it. Our now old minivan that we hauled 5 kids around in once upon a time and that she still uses during garden seasoning to haul bags of peet moss and plants etc. Gets driven half a dozen times a year or less.

Loaded it up and headed to the patch. Backed in to my entry point and got out, popped the back hatch to grab the saws eager to get some logging in and smelled a grass fire. Holy smokes I forgot how hot that damned catalytic converter on that thing gets. The grass beneath the van was already in flames and flicking out and licking the side. I overcame my extreme hesitation to go through the flames and enter a burning vehicle and tried to start it to move it to a nearby gravel pit but it would not start. I can't tell you how fast this all happened it was FAST! The flames are spreading so fast and smoke is filling the cabin faster than you can even imagine.

I could immediately see it was hopeless so I ran around to the back and grabbed the saws and fuel and headed into the woods to place my equipment away from where I envisioned fire would reign down once the gas tank blew. And blow it did but it was not like the movies - it was loud but the airbags were louder. Fire did not reign down from the heavens it just went KABOOM then WHOOSH!

I didn't think I would get a signal because I never can down there but I tried anyway and to my amazement I got through - but it was pretty useless to call them. The fire had pretty much died down by the time 26 minutes had passed when they got there. My big concern at the time of calling was the field catching fire but fortunately the grass was still too wet for that. I don't know why the grass beneath the van caught but the field did not.

This picture was taken immediately after I grabbed the saws and ran back a ways, set them down, and snapped this picture.





















Well you cannot call me a proud man, most men would not tell this on themselves, but if it forces some of you to get an extinguisher in your vehicle then I don't mind looking the fool. This is the ONLY vehicle we own that did not have one in it. It used to when it was a daily driver but I moved it to my wifes Mazda when we bought it. Lesson learned. ALL vehicles need one if they will be driven at all.

I lost a glucose meter and a vial of insulin but could have been worse. I could have forgotten to get Hannah and Heidi out but I didn't!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 10


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes!!! Looks like ya going to have to retire that one!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> JR and I were shooting the text earlier and I told him I think I finally got Hannah running well and couldn't wait to go drop some trees before these rains set in again tomorrow. So I loaded up the truck and and turned the key and eh-eh-eh-eh...eh......eh..........clatter clatter clatter. Dead batteries. So I throw the charger on it and no sweat I will take the farm van as we call it. Our now old minivan that we hauled 5 kids around in once upon a time and that she still uses during garden seasoning to haul bags of peet moss and plants etc. Gets driven half a dozen times a year or less.
> 
> Loaded it up and headed to the patch. Backed in to my entry point and got out, popped the back hatch to grab the saws eager to get some logging in and smelled a grass fire. Holy smokes I forgot how hot that damned catalytic converter on that thing gets. The grass beneath the van was already in flames and flicking out and licking the side. I overcame my extreme hesitation to go through the flames and enter a burning vehicle and tried to start it to move it to a nearby gravel pit but it would not start. I can't tell you how fast this all happened it was FAST! The flames are spreading so fast and smoke is filling the cabin faster than you can even imagine.
> 
> I could immediately see it was hopeless so I ran around to the back and grabbed the saws and fuel and headed into the woods to place my equipment away from where I envisioned fire would reign down once the gas tank blew. And blow it did but it was not like the movies - it was loud but the airbags were louder. Fire did not reign down from the heavens it just went KABOOM then WHOOSH!
> 
> I didn't think I would get a signal because I never can down there but I tried anyway and to my amazement I got through - but it was pretty useless to call them. The fire had pretty much died down by the time 26 minutes had passed when they got there. My big concern at the time of calling was the field catching fire but fortunately the grass was still too wet for that. I don't know why the grass beneath the van caught but the field did not.
> 
> This picture was taken immediately after I grabbed the saws and ran back a ways, set them down, and snapped this picture.
> 
> View attachment 92748
> 
> View attachment 92742
> 
> View attachment 92743
> 
> View attachment 92744
> 
> View attachment 92745
> 
> Well you cannot call me a proud man, most men would not tell this on themselves, but if it forces some of you to get an extinguisher in your vehicle then I don't mind looking the fool. This is the ONLY vehicle we own that did not have one in it. It used to when it was a daily driver but I moved it to my wifes Mazda when we bought it. Lesson learned. ALL vehicles need one if they will be driven at all.
> 
> I lost a glucose meter and a vial of insulin but could have been worse. I could have forgotten to get Hannah and Heidi out but I didn't! :praying:



At least you got the kids out! 

Seriously though, glad it didn't go as bad as it could have and you're ok.

And that it didn't take the magic forest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Dang !!!! That sounded like a movie ........ 


Glad you n the saws survived !


----------



## Tclem

Holy moly. Yeah I wouldn't have told that. Lol. Glad you are ok though


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy shite Kev!!! My day doesn't seem so bad now. Just glad your ok and the fire didn't spread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

Geez ......!!


----------



## Kevin

HERE is the first picture I took I thought I had posted it. Between this first one and the second is less than 2 minutes tops.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## justallan

Well that really sucks! Glad the extra vehicle was your only loss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Wow. Glad you and the girls are ok!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Dang man. I replied to your PM before I read the thread. Not exactly what I was expecting to see. Glad you got the saws out and there wasn't much else in there of value... but still sucks. Could have definitely been worse though, and a good reminder for us. Being a former volunteer firefighter, I know the need for a fire extinguisher... but you can probably guess what my answer would be if you asked if I had one. I need to add a few to my list of things to get. Need one in my shop, vehicles, and barn where I mill.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I have two in my shop it is usually a powder keg with as much chips and shavings and dust is in there.


----------



## sprucegum

Smokin hot ride you got there, or should I say had

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

I would be suspicious if you had it well insured, but I bet you didn't. Holy Cow what a experience that to be! Had a cousin that did that one time, driving across his hay field, about killed his self putting hay fire out.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Helluva way to get out of a days work if ya ask me....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson

Dam Kevin! Glad your OK, I have never heard of a car catching fire like that...... BTW, I'm going on Google earth to look for the smoke plume to find your patch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy smokes man! Glad to here you made it out ok...
That is just crazy...I think i need to get a few extinguishers just in case.....


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> I would be suspicious if you had it well insured, but I bet you didn't.



I had it insured by Lloyds of London for a cool $10 million under their popular _fire by stupidity _clause. I am set for life. 


Liability only. I did have plans for the engine though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Kevin, that sucks the big one! I'm glad you're okay and that's all you lost!!


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Dam Kevin! Glad your OK, I have never heard of a car catching fire like that...... BTW, I'm going on Google earth to look for the smoke plume to find your patch



The engine "used" oil but it never smoked, so I think it was just leaking around the pan or wherever for the final years and so it was oily underneath the whole undercarriage because of that. I think the oily underside made the whole thing go up once the flames on the grass caught. That's my theory anyway. It went so fast and that's the only reason I can think of for it.


----------



## Blueglass

Holy sheepdip Batman. I'm happy it was not worse.


----------



## bluedot

Wow glad you are OK!


----------



## TimR

That's nuts, but a darn good point about the extinguisher. I don't even keep one in my truck, but I'll change that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wow, Kevin, wish it was the flames we are used to seeing from your patch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard

We do forget how hot the catalytic converter does get. Glad you're ok and you got your tools out. That my friend has a high pucker factor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

I'd heard of fires started by catalytic converters, but this is the first one I've seen which is so well documented. Sorry for your loss, and really happy it was not worse. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Now @Kevin what is your wife going to use to carry gardening supplies? Glad you and the "girls" got out safe and the area was saved. Guess you didn't get any trees cut.


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Now @Kevin what is your wife going to use to carry gardening supplies? Glad you and the "girls" got out safe and the area was saved. Guess you didn't get any trees cut.



I'm thinking she needs a little Ford Courier or Chevy Luv Nissan Toyota etc. whatever I can find. I will loan it to her when she needs it. :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

After seeing that I think I'll quit my complaining and say I had a great day! Glad your ok my friend !! Got an extinguisher in each vehicle, two by the fireplace, one in the kitchen and a big one in the shop, (had a truck catch fire on the side of the road and did not have one) so now I'm never far from one . Again glad it was only the van and not you boss!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Ford Courier


I bought a '74 model about 10 years ago... put a white oak flat bed on it. That little truck had some mean torque for a 4 banger. Even had an old road sign in the floor board to keep me from getting my feet caught on the blacktop. My dad sold it unfortunately. Best $500 I ever spent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn man - Close one. Glad your ok. Lots of food for thought there. Thanks for sharing that. 
I do have an extinguisher in my shop but its probably older than your kids. I have never had one in my truck. Like i said - food for thought...


----------



## gman2431

Holy crap man!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wow !!! First the floods and now a fire stay away from brimstone my friend. Glad everyone is safe vehicles can be replaced. I have extinguisher's 2 in the garage and 1 in the kitchen and 1 on the back patio. I used the 1 in the trunk to help put out someone's vehicle that was burning on the side of the road and never replaced it. This is a good reminder why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Oops... Glad you're OK.


----------



## HomeBody

Nothing like an unexpected fire to get your adrenalin going. Glad you're okay. 
@Kevin ...Happy Birthday to your wife...and me! Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I always wondered about how vehicle fires start. This has been lesson. I tend to keep extinguishers around. During my Navy time I saw more than a couple trash can fires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Looks like an EV I built.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

HomeBody said:


> Nothing like an unexpected fire to get your adrenalin going. Glad you're okay.
> @Kevin ...Happy Birthday to your wife...and me! Gary



Terry says "_Thanks and happy birthday to Gary_."


----------



## El Guapo

Did you get an estimate on the repairs?

Seriously though, I'm very glad that you're okay, Kevin! And I'm glad that it didn't spread. I have an extinguisher in the kitchen, but I really need to get one in the shop and in the cars!


----------



## Alan Sweet

Heck, @Kevin. A couple cans of spary paint and a few light bulbs and you can put it on craig's list as a fix upper. And you can throw in the hauling charges.


----------



## Kevin

Would you believe the recycling center won't take it as scrap without the title? LMOA. We have it but I thought it was funny they wouldn't take scrap metal without a title. I wonder if there will be TSA agents present to frisk me before I can get it weighed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

What did the wife say about you cooking her van?


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> What did the wife say about you cooking her van?




Her first words were "Are you okay!" Then she asked if I needed her to come get me. She was going in to work early so one of the other nurses could leave early to see her son in his Christmas play at school. I said heck no that single mom needs to be there for her son. She still wanted to come get me but I insisted she go to work to relieve the gal. The VFD was going to take me home even though I live way outside their jurisdiction but they got another call and had to drop me and the girls off in Dodd City where I called a cab. Didn't want to trouble anyone because I was covered with soot and wasn't about to get in someone's car or truck like that. The taxi in Bonham is a smoker so I figured she wouldn't care if I smelled like smoke. She never said a word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Vern Tator

So Kevin, what are you doing for excitement this week?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Vern Tator said:


> So Kevin, what are you doing for excitement this week?



I'm thinking about launching this weekend . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> The VFD was going to take me home even though I live way outside their jurisdiction but they got another call and had to drop me and the girls off in Dodd City


Hmmm. So Dodd City is on the way home from the magic patch. We're getting closer, boys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Hmmm. So Dodd City is on the way home from the magic patch. We're getting closer, boys.



That wasn't a missive. I reckon y'all will have zeroed in on it by the time I am too old to carry a chainsaw . . . .


----------



## Vern Tator

I suspect that would be pretty tame for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> That wasn't a missive. I reckon y'all will have zeroed in on it by the time I am too old to carry a chainsaw . . . .


I agree that wasn't a long message or letter, though the relevance of that fact is not clear to me.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I agree that wasn't a long message or letter, though the relevance of that fact is not clear to me.



Okay I thought it meant letting something slip accidentally in speech. Don't be such a Henry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I thought


^
This gets you and Tony in a lot of trouble. You should both stop, before someone gets hurt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> ^(...thinking)
> This gets you and Tony in a lot of trouble. You should both stop, before someone gets hurt.



Henry wears panties and likes to participate in gay pride parades incognito.

Oops sorry I wasn't thinking when I said that . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Henry wears panties and likes to participate in gay pride parades incognito.
> 
> Oops sorry I wasn't thinking when I said that . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Wow, glad you made it out safe and sound! Sounds like something that would happen to me though for sure! We have the same luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Hope all went well! I am glad no one was hurt.
But...come true- you did kinda like it, admit! Rarely do you get your car burnt down like in the movies :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Anyone else lit their car on fire lately?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> Anyone else lit their car on fire lately?



Thanks for refreshing this one... I got a few more chuckles out of this thread!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> Thanks for refreshing this one... I got a few more chuckles out of this thread!



I was looking for something else and this came up in my search results, reread it and had to bump it back up! Man I miss him.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh I hate that happened. Kevin was gone before I got here but from what everyone says about him on here, I wish I could have known him. Sounds like an awesome guy! Had to be to put up with a lot of you guys.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Anyone else lit their car on fire lately?



No, but had a skid steer burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> No, but had a skid steer burn
> 
> View attachment 139333



That counts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

